# 50 MIN RIDE(3 MILES) = $5.47 ??? WHAT WOULD YOU DO ???



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

*NOTE*: the rating results are not accurate and don't represent the real picture. The reason is that majority of ratings ( about 22 votes for "NO") were done *BEFORE* I've proved that texting the original message(can be found in chat) will NOT lead to deactivation. See the page #3 of this chat.
The rest of votes, most likely, belongs to drivers, who think that they have to take a ride no matter what( I call them Uber/Lyft Hero)

This text I might sent to all riders, so I will be fair to both ( myself and to the rider, who will have time to choose) :

*Hello there.. How are you?

Please note, that I'm not driving in congested traffic. For example, trips to hollywood bowl, or to LAX in rush hour, etc. Feel free to choose another ride, if you have to go towards congested traffic.

Thanks for understanding
*

I'm not afraid of "making rider upset" - because there is nothing bad in it. Also I offer them a phone charger, ask them if a/c has to be higher/lower, and about music preference if needed.. Also I don't speed and check for blind spots at least twice.
So the rider sees that I'm not a cherry-picker or d**chebag. All of that makes rider to understand ,that drivers are truly have to paid fairly when it traffic. ( heard their feedback about it)
I've been sending a similar texts for several weeks, and my rating is not going down. Find a recent screenshot in chat. I still have 4.92 and I'm not a newbie.
I respect passengers who respect drivers like me, as well as I value my time, while looking for a better job. Enough is enough 

I really hope, that soon Uber/Lyft will revise the way they pay drivers stuck in traffic.

P.S. original text can be found in chat


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

No. Just drive. 
The money will come.


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> No. Just drive.
> The money will come.


Thanks, but no thanks 

I had several rides that are absolutely not profitable. Since now on, I can choose which ride Im taking. For example, I had - Hollywood bowl, ~50 min ( get in , get out) . Got paid $7.47 (including $2; if no tip - $5.47) 
And it happens from time to time.

Im looking for another job, but meanwhile dont want to be paid pennies.

Cableguynoe, would you take this ride ( $5.47 for ~50 min) or would you send a text and avoid this trip, and possibly get a better, more profitable one?

In the attachment you can see my "upset reply" to support.

I really hope , both Uber and Lyft officials are on this chat too. So they could FINALLY make trips in a congested areas better and profitable!


----------



## Mco (May 4, 2016)

why don't you just change your text and list the places where you want to go. When you pass on the routes you don't want to take, you only pass those routes to other drivers. This is exactly why they don't show the destination until you start the ride. We all get some crappy rides from time to time. Your time is not more valuable than anyone else's who does ridesharing. Either accept this fact or find that other job you're looking for quickly because you'll never make it


----------



## BSki (Aug 3, 2017)

Will be interested to see how long you can pull this off before you are suspended.

Don't drive during congested periods. Don't drive an hour before an event starts.

You are in control, but your attempt to cherry pick will not end well for you.

Also, English please, that reply was painful to read.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

M.209 said:


> Here is the following text I made, in order to have a chance to avoid driving in congested freeways/roads
> 
> "
> *** this is not an automated text ***
> ...


If you send a pax that email they will probably forward it to uber and you will be deactivated.


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

Mco said:


> why don't you just change your text and list the places where you want to go. When you pass on the routes you don't want to take, you only pass those routes to other drivers. This is exactly why they don't show the destination until you start the ride. We all get some crappy rides from time to time. Your time is not more valuable than anyone else's who does ridesharing. Either accept this fact or find that other job you're looking for quickly because you'll never make it


Thought about it, yet decided to make it general.

"We all get some crappy rides" - yes, but not all are teying to find a solution.

"Either accept this fact or find that other job you're looking for quickly because you'll never make it" - Tired of excepting this fact. Looking for other job. Never say never 



BSki said:


> Will be interested to see how long you can pull this off before you are suspended.
> 
> Don't drive during congested periods. Don't drive an hour before an event starts.
> 
> ...


"Will be interested to see how long you can pull this off before you are suspended." - will keep you posted

" Don't drive during congested periods. Don't drive an hour before an event starts. " - not a solution

"You are in control, but your attempt to cherry pick will not end well for you." - to me, cherry picking it is if I would take rides that only brings me $60, for example. It that case, i simply want to be nice to passenger, who will have time to order another, and fair to me.

"Also, English please, that reply was painful to read." - i believe it is a proper English. Maybe too official. Will ask professional content writer to fix it.



AuxCordBoston said:


> If you send a pax that email they will probably forward it to uber and you will be deactivated.


I might send it to both lyft and uber support myself. To see how they react. Will keep you posted

THANKS TO ALL YOUR COMMENTS AND REPLIES! I REALLY APPRECIATE IT. CONTINUE TO BE NICE AND HELPFUL TO YOUR FELLOWS


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

One less ant on the road, one less genius on this forum.


----------



## Mco (May 4, 2016)

You want us to continue to be nice and helpful but you will continue to be a ****** and cherry pick only the rides you want. I'm thankful you don't drive in my market. Whatever job you get/have you will continue to ***** and moan about it. You need to take a look in the mirror and see where the problem truly is.


----------



## 4.9 forever (May 31, 2017)

M.209 said:


> Thought about it, yet decided to make it general.
> 
> "Also, English please, that reply was painful to read." - i believe it is a proper English. Maybe too official. Will ask professional content writer to fix it.


This is a good example of your root cause.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Johnydoo said:


> One less ant on the road, one less genious on this forum.


Try genius...same result...

Kinda like an oxymoron...

Genius Uber driver...???

Rakos


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

Mco said:


> You want us to continue to be nice and helpful but you will continue to be a ****** and cherry pick only the rides you want. I'm thankful you don't drive in my market. Whatever job you get/have you will continue to ***** and moan about it. You need to take a look in the mirror and see where the problem truly is.


"you will continue to be a ****** " - my rating is 4.92(uber) ; 4.9(lyft) Does not seem to be a sign of *****( whatever it is)

Anyways, my goal is to raise awereness, so uber/lyft will revise their strategy. I dont mind driving in traffic. But i DO mind to be paid $5.57 for 50 min. I drive for money, not for pleasure.

"Whatever job you get/have you will continue to ***** and moan about it." - if the same outcome as in uber/lyft - not moan or be a *****, but will do my best to find a solution

"I'm thankful you don't drive in my market. " - i might get an idea why you are upset. Mostlikely, it is becuase of "please consider another driver" ..
Again, i will revise my text. No offense


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

M.209 said:


> Thanks, but no thanks
> 
> I had several rides that are absolutely not profitable. Since now on, I can choose which ride Im taking. For example, I had - Hollywood bowl, ~50 min ( get in , get out) . Got paid $7.47 (including $2; if no tip - $5.47)
> And it happens from time to time.
> ...


Glad I don't have those issues.


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

4.9 forever said:


> This is a good example of your root cause.


What exactly is the root?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

M.209 said:


> Thought about it, yet decided to make it general.
> 
> "We all get some crappy rides" - yes, but not all are teying to find a solution.
> 
> ...


Don't send it to lyft and uber.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Mco said:


> why don't you just change your text and list the places where you want to go. When you pass on the routes you don't want to take, you only pass those routes to other drivers. This is exactly why they don't show the destination until you start the ride. We all get some crappy rides from time to time.


In theory if none of the drivers wanted to do it, there would be surge pricing... eventually it would get high enough to want to do it. $5.47 for 50 minutes is a bummer, but make it 3x surge and a lot of drivers would be happy to do it.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

caps lock key SEEMS TO BE BROKEN


----------



## Dchap08 (Jul 29, 2017)

I would report you to uber or lyft immediately if I was one of your passengers. 

It's cherry picking, and you will eventually be deactivated for contacting the passenger and getting their destination before picking them up. 

I make it a personal mission to inform every passenger I have that doing exactly what you are doing, via text or phone call, is against uber and lyft policy and I suggest they report them immediately. You have no business driving for either company if you are trying to pull this crap. 

If you don't want these types of rides, don't drive during rush hour or don't drive around those freeways. Learn where the bad rides are at and avoid them. It's that simple. 

Don't like drunks, don't drive at night. 
Don't like traffic, don't drive during rush hour. 
Don't like uber/lyft policies about cherry picking rides, don't drive for uber or lyft. 

Actually, keep it up. You'll be deactivated soon enough.


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

Johnydoo said:


> One less ant on the road, one less genious on this forum.


Im not a genious))) otherwise, i would not be driving for so long and would not be asking for advise.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Dchap08 said:


> I make it a personal mission to inform every passenger I have that doing exactly what you are doing, via text or phone call, is against uber and lyft policy and I suggest they report them immediately. You have no business driving for either company if you are trying to pull this crap.


I guess you enjoy being sent unprofitable ride requests, and ride requests that come at the end of your 12 hour driving shift that are 300 miles long?

Personally, I don't understand drivers who are opposed to seeing the destination.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Fire yourself.


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

Dchap08 said:


> I would report you to uber or lyft immediately if I was one of your passengers.
> 
> It's cherry picking, and you will eventually be deactivated for contacting the passenger and getting their destination before picking them up.
> 
> ...


"would report you to uber or lyft immediately if I was one of your passengers. " - you can report even if you are a driver.. Go for it.

"It's cherry picking" - it is not a cherry picking. Since i dont know where they go. I simply use my legal rights as an independent contractor and decide where to apply my skills and how to use my time. Again, want to remind, that I dont mind driving in traffic , i DO mind to be paid unfairly.

"and you will eventually be deactivated for contacting the passenger and getting their destination before picking them " - im not getting/asking where they go. I simply let them know where i will not go. I do this in advance so they have time to choose another option.

"to pull this crap" - it is a way to find a solution

"Don't like drunks, don't drive at night.
Don't like traffic, don't drive during rush hour." - cherry picking?



Trafficat said:


> I guess you enjoy being sent unprofitable ride requests, and ride requests that come at the end of your 12 hour driving shift that are 300 miles long?
> 
> Personally, I don't understand drivers who are opposed to seeing the destination.


Im not so into seeing the destination. Im into be paid fairly. Uber/Lyft uses a "complex/flexible" rating 1 to 5. But when it comes to payments , it is very simple. This mile/time ratio has to be revised and improved. So all drivers dont get paid pennies.


----------



## Dchap08 (Jul 29, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I guess you enjoy being sent unprofitable ride requests, and ride requests that come at the end of your 12 hour driving shift that are 300 miles long?
> 
> Personally, I don't understand drivers who are opposed to seeing the destination.


I'm not opposed to seeing destinations, but uber and lyft both figured out that it was not in the best interest of their business to allow drivers to cherry pick, therefore, follow the rules or suffer the consequences of being suspended or deactivated when you pull this stunt.

You always have the right to cancel a ride. You don't need a reason other than, "I just drove 12 hours and I can not safely drive you 300 miles at this time. Someone else will be along shortly who is better prepared to take the drive."

The way it is at this time, you don't see the destination until you start the ride. If it is a ride you can not do for some reason, that's fine. Inform the passenger and be prepared for the 1 star.

There are no rules, other than you will be harassed by lyft and uber for cancellations, for not performing a specific ride, AFTER you arrive at the pax location and start the ride.

Again, I don't like the way it is either, but I accept it because those are the rules laid out by each company, just like I don't like a lot of things about this job, mileage pay, per minute pay, cancellation policies. I accept the terms laid out by each company because this is a convenient way to earn money for me at this time.

If you don't like the rules of your job, feel free to break said rules, but please don't bother posting here or anywhere else about being deactivated after those rules are broken. Same goes for any other job you ever have. Follow the rules or pay the price when those rules are not followed. I believe most of us learn that at a very early age.

You accepted the terms of being a driver for uber/lyft. Just as you would accept, or decline the hourly pay of any regular job.

I understand that maybe you started when the pay was better, and I feel for those that used to rake in the $, and not so much any more.

Again, if a regular hourly job were to lower my pay over time, I would seek other employment. This seems to be an issue for you. Maybe look elsewhere and try telling them that you won't do certain aspects of your job that are in your job description. Fry cook who will cook everything except French fries. Good luck!

It is Cherry picking. It's actually a very accurate description of what you are doing. 
Cherry picking- selectively choose (the most beneficial items) from what is available.
What you are saying is that you will do any ride, as long as it's not in traffic or to certain locations or freeways...picking the rides you want, and getting passengers to cancel on you. I really hope you are met with every pax ignoring that ridiculous text message and stick you with a ride to every spot you don't want to go to, and when you cancel on them, because they should not cancel on you, and you are 1 starred in to deactivation.

Lyft and uber strictly forbid what you are doing, Contacting a passenger and finding out their destination before arriving at their location.

Again, feel free to keep it up. I hope you have another means of earning money though. You are a fool if you think it won't eventually get you deactivated.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

If the pay was fixed, drivers wouldn't turn down rides for being non-profitable so cherry picking based on destination also wouldn't be an issue.

The main reason I want to see destination is so that I don't get rides that take too long to complete when I'm short on time or have been driving too long.

But also, there are different laws in different states. I dislike California laws and would rather not put up with them. I should be able to message a pax and say "Just FYI, if your trip is going to San Francisco, I'm cancelling". Instead, I have to wait until I drive up and then San Francisco pops up and I have to tell them "no thanks". Not only is San Francisco many hours away, but I cannot accept rides there, I have to drive back empty, and if I got pulled over my dashcam (and many other things) are not set up CA compliant. CA compliant dashcam = lower rating in NV, where 99%+ of my rides take place.



> You always have the right to cancel a ride. You don't need a reason other than, "I just drove 12 hours and I can not safely drive you 300 miles at this time. Someone else will be along shortly who is better prepared to take the drive."


That provides great customer experience for passengers when they wait 15 minutes for their driver to ride only to say "sorry pal, I'm not taking you".

In my state taking them in a long trip can actually be illegal, not just inconvenient. The law requires that the driver does not drive more than 12 hours.



Dchap08 said:


> If you don't like the rules of your job, feel free to break said rules, but please don't bother posting here or anywhere else about being deactivated after those rules are broken. Same goes for any other job you ever have. Follow the rules or pay the price when those rules are not followed. I believe most of us learn that at a very early age.


Why not try and make things better? It seems you actively support rules that hurt drivers just because they exist. Just because a rule exists does not make it good.

One way that pax can help themselves and drivers is to go around the rule and text drivers their destination without being asked. Saves everyone a headache. Driver doesn't waste gas to get to pax. Pax doesn't get delayed by 30 minutes to get a new driver.

Suggesting to pax to send destination to driver makes more sense to me than telling them to report drivers that ask for destination. Drivers that do ask for destination are likely to get deactivated, and remaining drivers will simply learn they do not cancel until they drive to meet pax.

For me picking rides is less about the money and more about making it so that I can actually keep my appointments and obey the laws, and not to inconvenience pax, but I think drivers should be able to pick rides for any reason, including money. Driving non-profit makes no sense.


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

Dchap08 said:


> I'm not opposed to seeing destinations, but uber and lyft both figured out that it was not in the best interest of their business to allow drivers to cherry pick, therefore, follow the rules or suffer the consequences of being suspended or deactivated when you pull this stunt.
> 
> You always have the right to cancel a ride. You don't need a reason other than, "I just drove 12 hours and I can not safely drive you 300 miles at this time. Someone else will be along shortly who is better prepared to take the drive."
> 
> ...


" I accept the terms laid out by each company because this is a convenient way to earn money for me at this time" - pretty sad. If you are ok with getting paid pennies and blindly folloa "rules" . Im not ok with it


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

M.209 said:


> " I accept the terms laid out by each company because this is a convenient way to earn money for me at this time" - pretty sad. If you are ok with getting paid pennies and blindly folloa "rules" . Im not ok with it


Seems to fall under the heading...

He who has the money makes the rules...

Rakos


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

Dchap08 said:


> Fry cook who will cook everything except French fries. Good luck!


Fry cook gets paid hourly and have an insurance. Have you seen a fry cook who is an independent contractor 



Dchap08 said:


> It is Cherry picking. It's actually a very accurate description of what you are doing.
> Cherry picking- selectively choose (the most beneficial items) from what is available


Nope, im taking any other trips that could be better. But i still take them. Again, im not only taking the most beneficial, but also take any other. Im avoiding to be paid pennies.



Dchap08 said:


> Lyft and uber strictly forbid what you are doing, Contacting a passenger and finding out their destination before arriving at their location.


Did you read my text??? Again, im not asking where they go. Im telling them where im not going as an independent contractor!!!



Dchap08 said:


> You are a fool if you think it won't eventually get you deactivated.


You are the fool if you think rules can not be changed / improved



Rakos said:


> Seems to fall under the heading...
> 
> He who has the money makes the rules...
> 
> Rakos


Not necessarily. We are not in North Korea. If you have a point, bring this up.

Again, im not against staying in traffic. Im against getting pennies for not an easy job.

My professional content writer is working on it.

Will provide an updated version of my message soon.

Will keep you posted.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

M.209 said:


> Thanks, but no thanks
> 
> I had several rides that are absolutely not profitable. Since now on, I can choose which ride Im taking. For example, I had - Hollywood bowl, ~50 min ( get in , get out) . Got paid $7.47 (including $2; if no tip - $5.47)
> And it happens from time to time.
> ...


Looks like uber's phase 3 of changes will fix your dilemma


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Looks like uber's phase 3 of changes will fix your dilemma


Tried to find info about it online. Yet, nothing about getting paid pennies if stuck in traffic.

Could you point which article/source talks about it?

Thank you


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Life ain't fair...


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> .....In my state taking them in a long trip can actually be illegal, not just inconvenient. The law requires that the driver does not drive more than 12 hours.


I don't think that is correct. When I drove a taxi in NV, I was told the max was 12 hours, but if you get a ride within that 12 hours, and its a long ride that will go past your 12 hours, you can legally drive up to 15 hours.

From lyft website:
*Nevada*
Drivers may not operate a TNC vehicle for more than 16 hours within a 24-hour period, and may not transport passengers for more than 12 hours within a 24 hour period.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I don't think that is correct. When I drove a taxi in NV, I was told the max was 12 hours, but if you get a ride within that 12 hours, and its a long ride that will go past your 12 hours, you can legally drive up to 15 hours.
> 
> From lyft website:
> *Nevada*
> Drivers may not operate a TNC vehicle for more than 16 hours within a 24-hour period, and may not transport passengers for more than 12 hours within a 24 hour period.


See nac 706a.340

https://www.leg.state.nv.us/NAC/NAC-706A.html#NAC706ASec340

It says drivers are prohibited from drivi g over 12 for any circumstance,nor be on call more than 16.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm not in your area but I agree with you: I would not do this in a congested area. The per minute rate is so low that it makes it not worth it. 

Even in my sleepy little metro area of about 200k people I avoid congested areas and times as much as possible.

On top of low pay, congestion also greatly increases the chances of accidents or other negative incidents.


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> I'm not in your area but I agree with you: I would not do this in a congested area. The per minute rate is so low that it makes it not worth it.
> 
> Even in my sleepy little metro area of about 200k people I avoid congested areas and times as much as possible.
> 
> On top of low pay, congestion also greatly increases the chances of accidents or other negative incidents.


That is correct, not worth it.

Also, Los Angeles is known for its congested traffic. But the way payments get calculated is not yet improved.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> See nac 706a.340
> 
> https://www.leg.state.nv.us/NAC/NAC-706A.html#NAC706ASec340
> 
> It says drivers are prohibited from drivi g over 12 for any circumstance,nor be on call more than 16.


Yup, just like I said. Glad you found it.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Yup, just like I said.


Nope, sorry.

It says "A driver shall not, under any circumstances, provide transportation services for more than 12 cumulative hours within a period of 24 consecutive hours."

"Not, under any circumstance"

Is not the same thing as:

"You can drive over 12 hours as long as you started the trip before 12 hours was up."

You can accept pings for up to 16 hours, but the combined driving time must be less than 12 hours.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

M.209 said:


> Here is the following text I made, in order to have a chance to avoid driving in congested freeways/roads
> 
> "
> *** this is not an automated text ***
> ...


I see deactivation in your future.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Nope, sorry.
> 
> It says "A driver shall not, under any circumstances, provide transportation services for more than 12 cumulative hours within a period of 24 consecutive hours."
> 
> ...


Ok. Whatever.
This is a weird forum. People will argue with you, even when you're saying the same things.


----------



## NoDay (Jul 25, 2017)

M.209 I feel the thread has side tracked. I would not send this text.

The problem is the message your conveying is well off point. A customer may see this and cancel for a number of reasons. If your cancellation goes too low, then you may face deactivation.

If you insist on sending a text, you could send something a bit different. For example, "Hi this this your driver _____ I am OMW to your indicated location. Depending on traffic, I may seek an alternate route to improve your travel time. Should you have a preferred route, please discuss this with your driver."

To me this message conveys your desire to improve their experience and lessen drive time. Just my opinion.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Ok. Whatever.
> This is a weird forum. People will argue with you, even when you're saying the same things.


I'm not saying the same thing though. I'm saying you can only drive 12 hours and you are saying there is an exemption to drive 15 if your trip started before the 12 hours started:


> if you get a ride within that 12 hours, and its a long ride that will go past your 12 hours, you can legally drive up to 15 hours.


How can you legally drive up to 15 hours, if the law says you can only legally drive 12 hours, and not under "any" circumstances can you exceed it?

Is there another exemption in the NAC or NRS that says you can drive up to 15? I don't wish to win this argument. In fact, I wish for you to win this argument as I would strongly favor your rules over the existing rules as I understand them. If you have a citation I'd be elated to know I can drive over 12 hours legally so long as the ping comes in before the 12 hours are up. Unfortunately for both you and I, I believe there is a hard limit on 12 hours.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

M.209 said:


> Here is the following text I made, in order to have a chance to avoid driving in congested freeways/roads
> 
> "
> *** this is not an automated text ***
> ...


It is nice proof to give Uber that the cancelation should count against the driver.


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

NoDay said:


> M.209 I feel the thread has side tracked. I would not send this text.
> 
> The problem is the message your conveying is well off point. A customer may see this and cancel for a number of reasons. If your cancellation goes too low, then you may face deactivation.
> 
> ...


I thought about your solution. But it does not solve it.

Here is a nicer one.

Hello dear rider(-s)

Please note, if your route is in congested freeway/road ( e.g. 405, 10 east , lincoln blvd, etc.), please consider another ride.
Trips to LAX or to any event ( e.g. hollywood bowl, etc.) are excluded at any time/route.

New to Los Angeles area? Give me a call.

If this message is not relevant to your trip, simply ignore it.

Thanks for understanding

*** this is not an automated text ***



Uberfunitis said:


> It is nice proof to give Uber that the cancelation should count against the driver.


Not clear why?



elelegido said:


> I see deactivation in your future.


I see you loosing money if your like driving in traffic and get pennies for it.

Actually, I will not be deactivated for that text. I have smth for you and all haters, doubters coming up.

Stay tuned 



Nick781 said:


> Fire yourself.


Actually, I will not be deactivated for that text. I have smth for you and all haters, doubters coming up.

Stay tuned 



Dchap08 said:


> You are a fool if you think it won't eventually get you deactivated.


Actually, I will not be deactivated for that text. I have smth for you and all haters, doubters coming up.

Stay tuned


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

The other drivers are correct. Uber will not like this and shut you off in a heart beat. Your text will NOT resolve the problem unless deactivation is your goal. Drive safe....think smart.


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Ok. Whatever.
> This is a weird forum. People will argue with you, even when you're saying the same things.


That is right, Taxi2Uber. Hopefully, my last reply will be useful for you

Stay tuned 



BSki said:


> You are in control, but your attempt to cherry pick will not end well for you.
> 
> Also, English please, that reply was painful to read.


Actually, I will not be deactivated for that text. I have smth for you and all haters, doubters coming up.

Stay tuned 



AuxCordBoston said:


> If you send a pax that email they will probably forward it to uber and you will be deactivated.


Actually, I will not be deactivated for that text. I have smth for you and all others( haters, doubters) coming up.

Stay tuned 



Johnydoo said:


> One less ant on the road, one less genious on this forum.


 I have smth for you and all haters, doubters coming up.

Stay tuned 



UBERPROcolorado said:


> The other drivers are correct. Uber will not like this and shut you off in a heart beat. Your text will NOT resolve the problem unless deactivation is your goal. Drive safe....think smart.


Actually, I will not be deactivated for that text. I have smth for you and all haters, doubters coming up.

Stay tuned 



Mco said:


> You want us to continue to be nice and helpful but you will continue to be a ****** and cherry pick only the rides you want. I'm thankful you don't drive in my market. Whatever job you get/have you will continue to ***** and moan about it. You need to take a look in the mirror and see where the problem truly is.


Actually, I will not be deactivated for that text. I have smth for you( hater and doubter) coming up.

Stay tuned 



UBERPROcolorado said:


> The other drivers are correct.


Nope, they are not.

Stay tuned


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

M.209 said:


> I see you losing money if your like driving in traffic and get pennies for it.


Take the crystal ball back for a refund; that's already happening.


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

elelegido said:


> Take the crystal ball back for a refund; that's already happening.


Yeap. Will submit a proof when at home


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

I am on Denver so this idiots text won't affect me. BUT I would hate to be the driver that picks up a trip that this guy had canceled with his stupid text. Best to shut this guy down now.


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I am on Denver so this idiots text won't affect me. BUT I would hate to be the driver that picks up a trip that this guy had canceled with his stupid text. Best to shut this guy down now.


Keep getting your pennies. Dont be a slave. Just start thinking.


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

In the attachments you will see the chat with Uber Support. Read it carefully.

In case if you missed it:

*Cath C: *I am happy to inform you that it should not be an issue.
*Cath C: *No worries, you reserve the right to decline or cancel any trip request.

In this chat you will see two names, because we decided to double check with different agents. Even asked to check with supervisor.

Note: name is hidden for security purposes. Location in text was changed, but the main meaning and purpose is original.

Bonjour.uber.com is the website for chat. Started chatting with support after visited the sign up to drive option. After entered all info, the small chat icon was on the button left corner.

Wrote the same question to Lyft. Yet, no reply at all

So... looks like there is nothing wrong with my "idiots text" and looks like I will not be deactivated for it.. Will see..


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Ask them to raise the time pay from 0.11 / min to 0.22 / min (0r 0.3 one can dream), problem solved. 
Right now avoid short distance long time ride at all cost.


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

Now, message to all haters (elelegido, AuxCordBoston, Johnydoo, Mco, Nick781 , Dchap08, BSki, UBERPROcolorado, etc ):

I like listening to 2pac. And I was thinking about you all while listing to his song *" fuc all y'all " *. Just saying! 

"The Elephant Keeps Walking as the Dogs Keep Barking "

Keep barking 
________________________


Now, message to all doubters :

My original intention was to double check if my "idiots text" will not lead me to deactivation and 2) will be helpful to other fellow driver, who get paid pennies while in traffic. Well, looks like i figured it out myself and looks like it was not appreciated at all.

I'm not advising or recommending to use a similar text. Just sharing...

FYI - i've been using a similar text for about 2-3 weeks now. Did not cancel many of rides. But successfully avoided been stuck in traffic. This is my screenshot with my cancellation rate .

P.S. If you think I placed you in a haters message unfairly, read doubters section. But UBERPROcolorado and Mco should read only the first one . And especially you two memorize : I like this song "*2pac - fuc all y'all* " ))) Just saying.

DISCLAIMER: my content is not abusive, hateful, threatening, is not a confrontational posting, is not discriminatory; the language used in the song is NOT an offensive language and is just the real name of the song, and I simply wanted to let people know what I like to listed.












Mco said:


> .





BSki said:


> .





AuxCordBoston said:


> .





Johnydoo said:


> .





4.9 forever said:


> .





Rakos said:


> .





corniilius said:


> .





AuxCordBoston said:


> .





Trafficat said:


> .





Robertk said:


> .





Nick781 said:


> .





Dchap08 said:


> .





Cableguynoe said:


> .





68350 said:


> .





Taxi2Uber said:


> .





elelegido said:


> .





Uberfunitis said:


> .





elelegido said:


> .





UBERPROcolorado said:


> .





Shakur said:


> .


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

M.209 said:


> Now, message to all haters (elelegido, AuxCordBoston, Johnydoo, Mco, Nick781 , Dchap08, BSki, UBERPROcolorado, etc ):
> I like listening to 2pac. And I was thinking about you all while listing to his song *" fuc all y'all " *. Just saying!


And I was inspired to listen to a song too after reading your post. Well, the first part of your post. Didn't bother reading all of it.

The song? "Woman in Love" by special interest icon Barbra Streisand.

Don't ask why; it seemed appropriate ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I must say M.209...

now THAT was different....

Not sure why all the periods...

Butt...you sure included all the gang...

I like Yo Gotti's version...F**k you....8)

Rakos


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Rakos said:


> Not sure why all the periods...


He doesn't know how to tag people in his posts


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

M.209 said:


> Now, message to all haters (elelegido, AuxCordBoston, Johnydoo, Mco, Nick781 , Dchap08, BSki, UBERPROcolorado, etc ):
> I like listening to 2pac. And I was thinking about you all while listing to his song *" fuc all y'all " *. Just saying!
> 
> "The Elephant Keeps Walking as the Dogs Keep Barking "
> ...


Well I stand corrected. Maybe support won't deactivate. My apologies. Just a question... who ends up picking up the trip, sitting in traffic, meeting a now not so happy pax? I wonder, at best, if your idea is nothing more than dumping your responsibilities on to other drivers? Just a thought.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

M.209 said:


> Here is the following text I made, in order to have a chance to avoid driving in congested freeways/roads
> 
> "
> 
> ...


50 minutes for $5.47 !?!?
What would i Do ?

Laugh hysterically as i deleted the app.

And Drive off into the Sunset.

Oops !
Should have used Sun Glasses. . .

Humming " Ive been waiting so long
To be where im going" . . .


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

M.209 said:


> "Also, English please, that reply was painful to read." - i believe it is a proper English. Maybe too official. Will ask professional content writer to fix it.


It might be easier if you just post in your native language - we can then run your prose through Google Translator.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

The votes speak for themselves... stop trying to bash people because your idea is lame.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

M.209 said:


> In the attachments you will see the chat with Uber Support. Read it carefully.
> 
> In case if you missed it:
> 
> ...


Note that they cautioned you to watch your cancelation rate. While you can cancel almost any trip you wish for whatever reason you choose, if you do it to often and your cancelation rate is to high they will not allow you to accept further trips.


----------



## Mco (May 4, 2016)

m.209,
congratulations on making your point that you won't be deactivated for cancelling or getting passengers to cancel rides that you feel are not worth your time or lack of money. You have also reinforced the point that you still don't get the point that you are simply passing those rides to another driver. The passengers do not know or care that the ride they are requesting is a low profit ride for the driver they simply are trying to get from one place to another. No matter how any of us spin our opinion on this matter, you will continue to do what you are currently doing


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Mco said:


> m.209,
> congratulations on making your point that you won't be deactivated for cancelling or getting passengers to cancel rides that you feel are not worth your time or lack of money. You have also reinforced the point that you still don't get the point that you are simply passing those rides to another driver. The passengers do not know or care that the ride they are requesting is a low profit ride for the driver they simply are trying to get from one place to another. No matter how any of us spin our opinion on this matter, you will continue to do what you are currently doing and you will continue to be in my personal opinion a d o u c h e b a g


To be fair he is not passing those passengers on to others. Each driver has to make a personal decision if a ride is worth doing or not given their history and expectations of the ride share company.


----------



## Kat83 (Aug 18, 2017)

Dchap08 said:


> I'm not opposed to seeing destinations, but uber and lyft both figured out that it was not in the best interest of their business to allow drivers to cherry pick, therefore, follow the rules or suffer the consequences of being suspended or deactivated when you pull this stunt.
> 
> You always have the right to cancel a ride. You don't need a reason other than, "I just drove 12 hours and I can not safely drive you 300 miles at this time. Someone else will be along shortly who is better prepared to take the drive."
> 
> ...


I understand from from both points of view. It sucks getting rides that aren't profitable, but cherry picking only makes it worse for us other drivers that generally accept what we get. I live in an area a lot of drivers keep passing up rides that are 10 - 15 minutes away by saying no thanks because there are other drivers available, then shutting their apps off for a few seconds passing the rides to drivers who are farther away. Shutting their apps off avoids bad acceptance ratings. I had a ride given to me for 24 mins. away in crappy weather. I accepted because i care about my ratings only to get $3.57. With the weather I spent 1 hr and 57 mins. for this ride total, going to, picking up, dropping and coming back. Since then I have turned down these rides because I have watched other drivers cherry pick. Selfish drivers. I went from a 98% acceptance rate down to a 63% with uber sending me nasty emails now. Where can we draw the line. Right now I have a low passenger rating of 9.91, with a few google map issues, getting gigged for navigation 2x's in a week, i went down from a 9.95% passenger rating recently. I love driving and have been driving for 1.5 yrs with almost 3500 rides now, uber needs to figure out how to avoid this bad of an issue, uber does not look at these issues and doesn't have a direct complaint department. Customer service dept. sends canned return messages only. Lyft at least gives incentives for good acceptance, and good ratings. They also have a low tolerance for denying rides. They also just add rides to your que. if your in the area and on a ride. If you cancel it goes against your acceptance rating and lowers the chance of an incentive. Uber needs to take notes from Lyft. FYI, I am now driving 50/50 because lyft is still gaining repore here in this area, when it does gain more repore, I will drive Lyft with uber as a backup only. Uber shouldn't allow the choice of saying no thanks. It is killing other drivers attitude and paycheck.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

M.209 said:


> Anyways, my goal is to raise awereness [sic], so uber/lyft will revise their strategy. I dont mind driving in traffic. But i DO mind to be paid $5.57 for 50 min. I drive for money, not for pleasure.


This is the main problem here. Uber and Lyft are well aware that they dispatch money losing trips to their partners; they simply *do not care*. Where is the incentive for them to change? They make money on each and every trip (aside from those certain pool ones where they lose hardcore). Drivers continue to take these meager trips or finally wake up/burn out and a new driver starts the cycle anew. Even sporting a shameful and dismal driver retention percentage in the low single digits means nothing to them.

I'm no fan of the current system but Uber and Lyft continually and consistently *show *you what they are. I have little sympathy for those who continue to try to force the proverbial "square peg into the round hole" and turn this side gig into a full-time income in all but the busiest of markets. I had a co-worker - pretty, young girl - years ago who had a boyfriend who treated her like garbage and roughed her up. She constantly made excuses and thought things would change, even after a he did a few brief stints in jail. Totaled her car, tanked her credit. I think of her sometimes when I read stories on here. Hoping Uber and Lyft will change their ways and suddenly become something they're not is quixotic at best. Either make this gig work for you or move on to greener pastures (and they are out there!). Either way, best of luck.


----------



## JasonB (Jan 12, 2016)

I thought there would have been more push back in this thread about Uber/Lyft
policies which keep drivers from working as _actual_ independent contractors.

Real IC's get to know the scope of the work before they accept a job. Uber drivers
DO NOT.

Guess everyone is pleased with the status quo.

No wonder drivers will never see any real, meaningful change.


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

Don't be "Petros". Respect yourself, your time and your labor.

All the best to y'all. Stay safe.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> In theory if none of the drivers wanted to do it, there would be surge pricing... eventually it would get high enough to want to do it. $5.47 for 50 minutes is a bummer, but make it 3x surge and a lot of drivers would be happy to do it.


That ride is so poor, even a 3x surge would be mediocre at best.



Dchap08 said:


> I would report you to uber or lyft immediately if I was one of your passengers.
> 
> It's cherry picking, and you will eventually be deactivated for contacting the passenger and getting their destination before picking them up.
> 
> ...


No rideshare driver should have to take a bath like that.

All businesses cherry-pick, or they'd soon be out of business.

Is your toilet broken? No plumber will come to your house unless it's worth his while to do so. He's cherry-picking.

The same principle applies to Walmart, or supermarket, or an accountant,etc. They do what's good for them. If something is not in their best interest, they don't do it.

Even when when stores take losses on "loss leaders", it's done to get people into the store and spend money on profitable items, and it works, otherwise the store wouldn't do it.

Drivers aren't able to do loss leaders. A losing ride is a loss, period.

Only so-called independent contractor drivers are supposed to accept jobs sight unseen and take the loss if it turns out to be dud like that ride.



JasonB said:


> I thought there would have been more push back in this thread about Uber/Lyft
> policies which keep drivers from working as _actual_ independent contractors.
> 
> Real IC's get to know the scope of the work before they accept a job. Uber drivers
> ...


Some of these drivers sound like they're either on Uber's payroll or they're brainwashed


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Much easier ways to handle the situation. Texting passenger like this, not wise...


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Kat83 said:


> I live in an area a lot of drivers keep passing up rides that are 10 - 15 minutes away by saying no thanks because there are other drivers available, then shutting their apps off for a few seconds passing the rides to drivers who are farther away. Shutting their apps off avoids bad acceptance ratings. I had a ride given to me for 24 mins. away in crappy weather. I accepted because i care about my ratings only to get $3.57. With the weather I spent 1 hr and 57 mins. for this ride total, going to, picking up, dropping and coming back.


I often go offline too after getting a ride 15+ minutes away and across a bridge. The reason I do this is because if I do not Lyft will keep pinging me over and over for the ride. Sometimes more than three times.

Sometimes I will take one for the team but if I'm going to be driving 20 minutes to pick someone up then it either needs to be a ride over $7 in my pocket or else Lyft needs waive their commission on the ride and give it all to me for that ride.

As for you, you just found out why people do what they do. On top of that it is also far more likely to get flagged or a low rating on such rides. Many customers do not understand that you were sent from 20 minutes away and they will blame you for it. This is yet another reason why it is usually best to ignore long distance pings.


----------



## old geezer (Feb 1, 2016)

Kat83 said:


> I understand from from both points of view. It sucks getting rides that aren't profitable, but cherry picking only makes it worse for us other drivers that generally accept what we get. I live in an area a lot of drivers keep passing up rides that are 10 - 15 minutes away by saying no thanks because there are other drivers available, then shutting their apps off for a few seconds passing the rides to drivers who are farther away. Shutting their apps off avoids bad acceptance ratings. I had a ride given to me for 24 mins. away in crappy weather. I accepted because i care about my ratings only to get $3.57. With the weather I spent 1 hr and 57 mins. for this ride total, going to, picking up, dropping and coming back. Since then I have turned down these rides because I have watched other drivers cherry pick. Selfish drivers. I went from a 98% acceptance rate down to a 63% with uber sending me nasty emails now. Where can we draw the line. Right now I have a low passenger rating of 9.91, with a few google map issues, getting gigged for navigation 2x's in a week, i went down from a 9.95% passenger rating recently. I love driving and have been driving for 1.5 yrs with almost 3500 rides now, uber needs to figure out how to avoid this bad of an issue, uber does not look at these issues and doesn't have a direct complaint department. Customer service dept. sends canned return messages only. Lyft at least gives incentives for good acceptance, and good ratings. They also have a low tolerance for denying rides. They also just add rides to your que. if your in the area and on a ride. If you cancel it goes against your acceptance rating and lowers the chance of an incentive. Uber needs to take notes from Lyft. FYI, I am now driving 50/50 because lyft is still gaining repore here in this area, when it does gain more repore, I will drive Lyft with uber as a backup only. Uber shouldn't allow the choice of saying no thanks. It is killing other drivers attitude and paycheck.


They can send me all the nasty e mails they want. I decided a while ago that responding to a ride that is over 15 minutes away is just stupid. Everytime I get that I let it go. Then when I have a minute I might send them a help message saying that I had navigation issues or something. If someone else wants to pick up a ride that is over 15 mins. then so be it. I don't see it as cherry picking. The rider might have to wait until someone gets closer to him, but I don't think as drivers we should give up our time for the sake of appeasing other drivers. you didn't have ride given to you that was 24 minutes away. You accepted that ride. You should have let it go. The UBER or LYFT companies should not be penalizing us for rides not taken over 15 minutes. They know the drill...


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

M.209 said:


> *NOTE*: the rating results are not accurate and don't represent the real picture. The reason is that majority of ratings ( about 22 votes for "NO") were done *BEFORE* I've proved that texting the original message(can be found in chat) will NOT lead to deactivation. See the page #3 of this chat.
> The rest of votes, most likely, belongs to drivers, who think that they have to take a ride no matter what( I call them Uber/Lyft Hero)
> 
> This text I might sent to all riders, so I will be fair to both ( myself and to the rider, who will have time to choose) :
> ...


I think such texts as that will get you deactivated. uber needs to up the waiting time slower than 12 mph, like taxis do. It should be $40 an hour. I drove a taxi in 1977, and waiting time below 12 mph was $10. That was forty years ago. today it is actually less than this.


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

Another doubter. .No I WILL NOT BE DEACTIVATED FOR THAT TEXT.
Check page #3 in thus chat


----------



## camel (Jun 12, 2017)

Dchap08 said:


> It is Cherry picking. It's actually a very accurate description of what you are doing.


Drivers are independent contractors, they can reserve the right to refuse service to anyone ( you can research more about it online) It's just that
rideshare companies use their advantages to take away this right from drivers.


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

I'll say this as an LA native: If you're firing off texts to a pax, with one of your terms and conditions being that you won't drive in "congested traffic," I hope you're just doing local Barstow trips on Wednesdays at 3 AM.


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi native.

Yes, it is hard to avoid traffic. But for me, it is super easy to avoid bad traffic with my text. Im successfully doing it. Not sure, why i did not send this text much earlier...

For example, went to long beach from marina del rey. It took aboit 50 min to cover 30 miles. Got net $28.22 . Yes, it was traffic. But im ok with it.
But i did not go to LAX from from venice. About 53 min to cover 7 miles. Mmm..no, thank you


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

By the way, even if i send this text to 95% rides, i still get tips


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

M.209 said:


> By the way, even if i send this text to 95% rides, i still get tips


Most passengers will get it, but it only takes one paxhole to forward the text to Uber and one lame CSR at Uber to push a button.


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Most passengers will get it, but it only takes one paxhole to forward the text to Uber and one lame CSR at Uber to push a button.


Oh, no... I will be deactivated? What I was thinking about???

If they will push a button, I will push the tempo )


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

M.209 said:


> Oh, no... I will be deactivated? What I was thinking about???
> 
> If they will push a button, I will push the tempo )


Actually, I don't care one way or another if you are deactivated. Just thought it responsible for me to point out how bad your idea is, so no unsuspecting Newb, that might have stumbled upon this thread, would not try it...


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> how bad your idea is


My idea is well-thought, is perfect, and it works !

It is my responsibility to remind to "unsuspecting Newb" that I WILL NOT BE DEACTIVATED.
Check page #3 of this thread, where I attached screenshots from chat with uber ans check the page #1 with my top message.

See the screenshot.

*UberLaLa, one more thing - if you feel "responsible " - open your own thread( like i did) , do your "homework"( like i did) and prove your point( like i did). Do not just throw your assumptions that clog my thread.

*









Get it? Got it. Good


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

M.209 said:


> My idea is well-thought, is perfect, and it works !
> 
> It is my responsibility to remind to "unsuspecting Newb" that I WILL NOT BE DEACTIVATED.
> Check page #3 of this thread, where I attached screenshots from chat with uber ans check the page #1 with my top message.
> ...


Your own Poll says the opposite:


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Your own Poll says the opposite:
> 
> View attachment 151085


UberLALA , you are trully a Saboteur ))) Ok, I have something for you










For those who think I loose my rating after sending this text to each pax. See this screenshot. I think last week I had 4.92 Now 4.93. Pax hate me, right?


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

Most of you read my thread https://uberpeople.net/threads/50-min-ride-3-miles-5-47-what-would-you-do.193891/

But now, Im thinking about how to remind pax that they can tip the driver. I do not rely on how uber/lyft reminds about it. Because they dont make it obvious enought since they are not interested in it.

This idea visited me after was in restaurant in San Francisco at 39th pier where each waiter has a slip that explains how and why to tip

No smart-a$$ answers please.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

M.209 said:


> No smart-a$$ answers please.


Oh ok. Because you said so.

First of all, I feel this should be part of that same thread. Don't be surprised if the mods merge them.
They don't like this kind of funny business .

Try this:

Place a tip jar in your car that says
Please rate the size of your manhood from $1-$10.
Or
Please rate how hot you are from $1-$10


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

"Oh ok. Because you said so."

...your posts always make me laugh...thanks!!!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> "Oh ok. Because you said so."
> 
> ...your posts always make me laugh...thanks!!!


Welcome back! 
Your absence has not gone unnoticed


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

Oh, so sweet of you to say so Cableguynoe. I've been without internet access for the past two week. I quit driving early today because Las Vegas is really slow today as it gears-up for the Mayweather fight on Saturday - business will be great starting tomorrow, unfortunately I feel a bad flu coming on. Still, I will not let the flu keep me down as there will be much money to be made. So, how have you been?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

M.209 said:


> But now, Im thinking about how to remind pax that they can tip the driver. I do not rely on how uber/lyft reminds about it. Because they dont make it obvious enought since they are not interested in it.


Use driver profile.


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

It might be a solution , but pax do not read it. Or pay attention to it. 

Plus it will not work for Lyft...


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Whatever.


Just cxling also works on fuber.... lyft you have to richard them around a bit, alas

Just got offered ~$40 for about 40 mins in traffic (and probably empty return) --- heeeeells no cxl cxl


----------



## Agent037 (Aug 22, 2017)

That sitting in traffic problem is here to stay.. Like it or not. Just like uberpoop. Both issues have solutions, uberpoop would be that pax requests poop, if another cheapo is going their way then the toilet paper is shared, if not pax pays X, period. Traffic problem? .. Well, .. In NYC uber wants to play by their own rules forgetting that drivers here are 100% regulated by the TLC, taxipooling is only allowed for medallion at certain times from certain locations to certain locations, ... Dont bother uber with that.. They Dont have the time for it. If im going to do something illegal is going to be for MY profit, not for uber, (street hails). Uber needs to start looking at who they tried to destroy(yellow). That's why I'll never accept uber pool, if im an independent contractor then I'll be independent when accepting pings. Too many folks struggling, í get it. But never settle for abuse especially if it's to profit someone else. We're giving uber enough of a nice share of our cut for the fare.. .DONT ACCEPT POOL, stay strong. 3, 4 , 5 and even 6 dollars is a ******* insult. My car is not a public bus. And btw, im getting by very well btw. Here the demand is greater than the supply so í have the privilege to decline EVERY SINGLE POOP, plus í do lyft and radio service FHV dispatch cab service.


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

Looks like people dont mind my text 

"
Hello there.. How are you?

This is the driver. 

Please note, that I'm not driving in congested traffic. ( e.g. hollywood bowl, or LAX, etc.) 
Feel free to choose another ride, if you have to go towards congested traffic.

Thanks for understanding
"


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

M.209 said:


> *NOTE*: the rating results are not accurate and don't represent the real picture. The reason is that majority of ratings ( about 22 votes for "NO") were done *BEFORE* I've proved that texting the original message(can be found in chat) will NOT lead to deactivation. See the page #3 of this chat.
> The rest of votes, most likely, belongs to drivers, who think that they have to take a ride no matter what( I call them Uber/Lyft Hero)
> 
> This text I might sent to all riders, so I will be fair to both ( myself and to the rider, who will have time to choose) :
> ...


You say you're not a cherry picker but that's literally, exactly what you're doing: cherry picking rides depending on whether they're going to force you into traffic. Not saying it's a bad thing, but your statement about not being a cherry picker is a little odd since what you're doing is exactly that.

I do have a real question for you: how would the passengers know if there is going to be traffic or not? Especially in Los Angeles; you know as well as I that random traffic jams occur at the drop of a hat, and once you're stuck in it, it can be almost impossible to get out.

Have you used this text enough to find out if it actually works? Have you received feedback from pax? What do they say, and do they respond to your text nicely? I'm very curious to know how this is working out.

I was stuck in heinous Bowl traffic last night , it was pure hell and what should have taken me 12 minutes took 34 minutes. Infuriating!!



M.209 said:


> Thought about it, yet decided to make it general.
> 
> "We all get some crappy rides" - yes, but not all are teying to find a solution.
> 
> ...


Your definition of "cherry picker" isn't correct; cherry picking is exactly what you're doing. It doesn't matter what the reason is, that doesn't change the fact that you're cherry picking. Cherry picking is done for a myriad of reasons.

Believe me, we ALL get crap rides and we all (in LA at least) get stuck in shitty traffic from time to time. That's the life of a rideshare driver, period. You need to accept that fact, because until you do, you'll be miserable and angry.

Why should you get all the more profitable, easy rides and others get the shit rides? That's not how the system works.


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi Los Angelino.

No time to argue or to prove. So straight to business:

- I tested multiple texts and strategies. And yes, my text works very well. Good example: Had a reques in West Hollywod. Sent the text right away. Got the call from lyft client. She told me that actually it is a huge traffic to Torrance and asked if Im still going. I thanked her for double checking but declined. She understood. After cancelling, I checked the eta. From WeHo to Torrance it would take 1h18min. Is it worth it? No. Even no surge.

Now, about the other driver who got this trip - if he is ok with wasting time and money, if he has no brain to think of strategy, then it is his choice.

Imagine that - if all drivers will do that? Yes, somebody has to suffer. I think it is fair if Uber/Lyft will "suffer" and revise its strategy and improve the way they pay drivers who stuck un traffic.

Let me dummy it down. There are 3 parties involved in the ride - uber/lyft, pax and driver. Currently, while all drivers are silently except it, only drivers suffer from beign stuck in traffic. If majority of drivers will not tolerate and do smth( like i did texting), then pax will suffer. But! Here is the thing - only for a short period of time. I hope there is no need to explain why. Quickly, uber/lyft will be forced to improve and solve the "issue". So in the end they will "suffer". And it wil be fair. But in the beginning, drivers need to act.
By the by, I checked with uber and confirm, that i will not be deactivated for the text, that works for me.

Here is my "improved" text.

#######################

Hi from the driver.

Just wanted to let you know - I'm not driving in congested traffic (lax, etc.)

TIP: if your Google Maps show the destination time in red and there is a lot of red, then traffic is congested.

Thanks for understanding

__________________________________
Common questions:
Q: Why not to drive in congested traffic?
A: Drivers aren't getting paid fairly. Especially while in traffic.

Q: Can you send this message to rider ?
A: Yes. Drivers reserve the right to decide where they drive.

#######################


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

M.209 said:


> Hi Los Angelino.
> 
> No time to argue or to prove. So straight to business:
> 
> ...


Thank you for your detailed response.

Does this mean you haven't driven in any traffic situations since sending these texts out? I have to say, if I received one of your texts as a passenger, I'd think it was rude - not sure if I'd care enough to let Lyft/Uber know, but I'd probably think "What makes him so special?"

The actual rule-abiding answer for your concern is quite obvious: don't drive during rush hour or event times. I mean, you're driving in LA; agreeing to the Terms of Service for both platforms implies your OK with driving in traffic.

Has no one responded to these texts with a bit of displeasure? Not a single unhappy pax? Maybe people in theis city are much less uptight and pissy than I imagined.

I just don't like the unfair results this leads to. Why should you be able to get the more desirable rides and everyone else is left to the annoying ones? I suppose the fact that you're willing to risk being deactivated when I'm not really willing to take that risk answers my question.

I'd love to hear about any unhappy pax. I'm Just being nosy.


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Thank you for your detailed response.
> 
> Does this mean you haven't driven in any traffic situations since sending these texts out? I have to say, if I received one of your texts as a passenger, I'd think it was rude - not sure if I'd care enough to let Lyft/Uber know, but I'd probably think "What makes him so special?"
> 
> ...


Yes, I did drive in traffic. But Im able to avoid the worth ones. Example in previous message about Torrance teip. Another example - texted to pax. In the beginning got upset that he ignored my message.Yet, still offered a charger and aux. Had to go exactly where I thought is not profitable. Turned to be opposite. Later he added a tip.

Now, I create my chart where I place each trip that happened to be in traffic. This chart will later help to decide - do I want to take this ride or not.

No, nobody even seemed to be upset or angry about latest text. But I have a lot of pax still asking about it. Some of them tip. (See other screenshots)

"Why should you be able to get the more desirable rides and everyone else is left to the annoying ones
" - why only me. Everyone, absolutely all drivers have this option. You remind me a driver, who no matter what, prefer to drive at night blinded by high beam from behind and still not willing to flick a switch to help reflect the light.

Why should I be deactivated? Did you read the page #3 in this tthread???


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

Julescase said:


> .


Another day passed. Had tips only from lyft pax. Note, all lyft pax and those who tipped, got that text from me.Thinking about adding this sentence :
Tipping your driver is appreciated and recommended










Hi from the driver.

Just wanted to let you know - due to low payments, I'm not driving in congested traffic (lax, etc.)

TIP: if Google Maps show the destination time in red and there is a lot of red, then traffic is congested.

Thanks for understanding

__________________________________
Common questions:
Q: Why not to drive in congested traffic?
A: Drivers aren't getting paid fairly. Especially while in traffic.

Q: Can you send this message to rider ?
A: Yes. Drivers reserve the right to decide where they drive.

Tipping your driver is appreciated and recommended


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

1) I'm surprised this hasn't blown up in your face yet
2) If your 4.93 is accurate after all these rides, and you find it worth your time to send texts and suffer cancellations, all the power to you. It seems to be working for you
3) Traffic does absolutely kill profits. The per-minute rate for waiting in it is insufficient. When enough people realize taking a single $7 ride to sit in traffic for an hour isn't worth it, people will stop (maybe; I think a lot of uber drivers basically enjoy volunteering their time to uber).


----------

